# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ku te fitoj azil politik ne Evrope?

## taipan

Cili vend eshte me i pershtatur per te kerkuar azil,,,,,ne fakt jam Shqiptar nga Maqedonia,por kam arsye pse dua te kerkoj azil(sesht ekonomik),,,,,ju lutem per pergjigje te shpejta,,,,flm

----------


## xhori

ne  ks  o  shqiperi.  gjuhen e di  nuk do kesh probleme

----------


## TetovaMas

> Cili vend eshte me i pershtatur per te kerkuar azil,,,,,ne fakt jam Shqiptar nga Maqedonia,por kam arsye pse dua te kerkoj azil(sesht ekonomik),,,,,ju lutem per pergjigje te shpejta,,,,flm


Se pari duhet te dihet arsyeja e azilit dhe munde te bisedohet ku eshte vendi me i pershtatshem per azil

----------


## beni33

> Cili vend eshte me i pershtatur per te kerkuar azil,,,,,ne fakt jam Shqiptar nga Maqedonia,por kam arsye pse dua te kerkoj azil(sesht ekonomik),,,,,ju lutem per pergjigje te shpejta,,,,flm


NJE   mundesi e  ke   eja  ne   kosove   por   mundesisht    me   dokumente  si  minoritetit   serb  je   i  sigurt   me  shpi  me   nje   pag   te  sigurt ....kosva  esht   gjeneti  i  minoriteteve   se  pse   shumices  shqiptare  ne  ks   ju.....  q.......n

----------


## Boy_XL

> NJE   mundesi e  ke   eja  ne   kosove   por   mundesisht    me   dokumente  si  minoritetit   *serb  je   i  sigurt   me  shpi  me   nje   pag   te  sigurt ....kosva  esht   gjeneti  i  minoriteteve*   se  pse   shumices  shqiptare  ne  ks   ju.....  q.......n


Taipan, ja ky minoriteti te paska treguar shum mir, ky e din se qfar dhe qka i afrohen minoritetit , ku edhe paska tregu vet se sa marrin.

----------


## EuroStar1

Tani qe Shqiptaret kan investuar ne Maqedoni me ate qendren tregtare me pula dhe vica, nuk ke ce do te vish ketej. 

Do behet jet me e mire atje

Xhori

Mos na terhiq emigrante ketej te lutem se shtohen votat per Saliun pastaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Cili vend eshte me i pershtatur per te kerkuar azil,,,,,ne fakt jam Shqiptar nga Maqedonia,por kam arsye pse dua te kerkoj azil(sesht ekonomik),,,,,ju lutem per pergjigje te shpejta,,,,flm


kam degjuar ne suedi eshte lehte. good luck!

----------


## taipan

> ne  ks  o  shqiperi.  gjuhen e di  nuk do kesh probleme


ti mendon se une jam duke luajtur ktu?I papjekur

----------


## taipan

kam punuar si polic dhe kan ndodh disa probleme,,,,kaq shkurt muj me ju pergjigj,,,,,

----------


## taipan

> Se pari duhet te dihet arsyeja e azilit dhe munde te bisedohet ku eshte vendi me i pershtatshem per azil


kam punuar ne polici para disa vite,,,ka pas disa mallverzime politike atje,,ashtu qe ende po gjykohem me MVR-ne e Maqedonise,,,,,rasti jem ka dal edhe ne gazete,,,,,flm

----------


## taipan

> kam degjuar ne suedi eshte lehte. good luck!


Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## taipan

> NJE   mundesi e  ke   eja  ne   kosove   por   mundesisht    me   dokumente  si  minoritetit   serb  je   i  sigurt   me  shpi  me   nje   pag   te  sigurt ....kosva  esht   gjeneti  i  minoriteteve   se  pse   shumices  shqiptare  ne  ks   ju.....  q.......n


o shoq,une ne kosove jam tu jetu ce sa vite,,,,,,dhe mos me krahaso me ata shkavellat e juj,,,,,

----------


## Bajraku

> kam degjuar ne suedi eshte lehte. good luck!


 A je vete apo me familje?

----------


## xhori

> ti mendon se une jam duke luajtur ktu?I papjekur


i papjekur  pse te dhash nje keshille, dhe tjetri qe te tha  per suedi  na qenka i papjekur, bravo te qofte,duket qe nuk qenka  problem ekonomik

----------


## Vdekja

> Cili vend eshte me i pershtatur per te kerkuar azil,,,,,ne fakt jam Shqiptar nga Maqedonia,por kam arsye pse dua te kerkoj azil(sesht ekonomik),,,,,ju lutem per pergjigje te shpejta,,,,flm



Shkurt , mendoj Belgjika .

----------


## TetovaMas

> kam punuar ne polici para disa vite,,,ka pas disa mallverzime politike atje,,ashtu qe ende po gjykohem me MVR-ne e Maqedonise,,,,,rasti jem ka dal edhe ne gazete,,,,,flm



Skandinavia munde te jete nje shprese per ju ,ne vendet e tjera te Be ,nuk e dije .

----------


## S V S

taipan ne france e ke nje mundesi.merr sa ma shume dokumente çe vertetojn historin tende.ne qoftese je me familje ke mundesi ma shume qe ta pranojne kerkesen per azil se sa vetem.por pergatitu mire se qa do te thushe po ashtu edhe gruan ne qoftese je i martum.se shume njerez kan ardhe me histori te verteta e skan fitu gja.sepse nuk din te tregojne si duhet ngjarjet qe i kan ndodhe.po te me ndigjosh mu duhet te kerkosh azil ne nje qytet te vogel sepse shancet i ke ma te mdhaja qe te pranojn.po te duash te vishe ne france shkruaj dhe do te sugjeroj ku te shkosh ne nje qytet te vogel ku i ke mundesit ta fitosh azilin aty ke edhe 2 familje nga kumanova.po deshte te dishe me shume shkruaj dhe te tregoj

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ne gjermani jo i her nuk ke shanc fare.... per venet e tjera nuk edi po me sa kam ndigju nuk esht mo aq kollaj me ardh ne EU dhe me kerku azil

----------


## taipan

> i papjekur  pse te dhash nje keshille, dhe tjetri qe te tha  per suedi  na qenka i papjekur, bravo te qofte,duket qe nuk qenka  problem ekonomik


o manjak,por cfare problemi mendon ti pra?o qorr,shife se atij qe me tha per Suedi i shkrujta ''FALEMINDERIT'',,,,,lexo pak,,,dhe mos ofendo se sme njeh personalisht qe te me thuash se ''sqenka problem ekonomik'',,,,lop njeri

----------


## taipan

> A je vete apo me familje?


jam i martum,dhe e kam nje vajze 5,5 vjece,,,,,

----------

